# Oops, now what? I need that tube!



## joefrog (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm new to turning, and I admit it.  I've destroyed three or four blanks so far, and those were definitely demolished with gusto.  I have lots of blanks -- what I DON'T have are the pen kits and brass tubes.

So after messing up a few and putting them aside to try and find replacement tubes, I thought, "Why not turn them down to the tube!? Worth a shot!" 

Well, it does work -- if you're careful!  You can turn it all the way down to the brass tube and sand off the CA glue with sandpaper.  

I'm learning a little something new every day so far with this thing!

Best,
Joefrog


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lesson 1) Tubes are indeed salvagable
Lesson 2) Order spare tubes when you buy kits, saves the frustration or lesson 1 :biggrin: DAMHIKT

AK


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 30, 2012)

While the tubes are salvagable, I am not sure they are worth the time at what they cost to buy.  At about .50 a set, the time to carefully turn off and send down the tube is much more expensive to me than to just toss and go to a new set.  However, since you are new to this then the time spent cleaning off the tubes may be worth it as it helps you to hone your technique.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Mar 30, 2012)

By the way, DAMHIKT is short hand for Don't Ask Me How I Know This :biggrin:


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a box of my mistakes that I keep with the notion that one day if I am turning and need a tube before an order will get here I will salvage one of these.  What I will do is turn it close to the tube and then drop the tube in some acetone and let it eat the glue off and I will just slide the tube out or chip the rest of the wood off.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 30, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> While the tubes are salvagable, I am not sure they are worth the time at what they cost to buy. At about .50 a set, the time to carefully turn off and send down the tube is much more expensive to me than to just toss and go to a new set. However, since you are new to this then the time spent cleaning off the tubes may be worth it as it helps you to hone your technique.


 
LOL! You haven't purchased tubes in a while have you..... Most tubes these days are $1 plus. Closer to $1.50 for most....

Still not worth it but I do remember when you could by them for $.50....Everything is more expensive these days!!!

And that is my $0.03 (inflation....LOL!)


----------



## Haynie (Mar 30, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> to carefully turn off and send down the tube




You mean you are supposed to be careful?


----------



## joefrog (Mar 30, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > While the tubes are salvagable, I am not sure they are worth the time at what they cost to buy. At about .50 a set, the time to carefully turn off and send down the tube is much more expensive to me than to just toss and go to a new set. However, since you are new to this then the time spent cleaning off the tubes may be worth it as it helps you to hone your technique.
> ...




Ah, but when you can't find it locally or it's a special set... how much are you willing to pay for shipping that tube, and how long can you wait to finish!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 30, 2012)

joefrog said:


> PTownSubbie said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...


 

Actually I buy tubes all the time.  Two piece set of Jr gents are $.65 and the Aero are $.50.  If you are paying close to $1.50 then someone is a little too deep in your pockets!


----------



## mredburn (Mar 30, 2012)

Buy them when you are ordering other pen supplies. Between the precut sets and the 10 inch lengths you are pretty well covered. Besides Indy pen Dance, look at Woodenwhimsies, and exotic blanks for tubes.


----------



## sumterdad (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea I started buying extra tubes when I order now. Gotvtired of having kits but nobtubes


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 30, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Buy them when you are ordering other pen supplies. Between the precut sets and the 10 inch lengths you are pretty well covered. Besides Indy pen Dance, look at Woodenwhimsies, and exotic blanks for tubes.


 
I do not sell tubes, I buy them.  :tongue:


----------



## BSea (Mar 30, 2012)

Richard Gibson said:


> By the way, DAMHIKT is short hand for Don't Ask Me How I Know This :biggrin:


How do you know?


*Back On topic:*
Another thing to consider is doing an OOOPS ring.  Just because a blank is blown up, doesn't mean you have to start from scratch.  DAMHIKT

Here's a recent OOOPS ring pen.


----------



## navycop (Mar 30, 2012)

BSea said:


> Here's a recent OOOPS ring pen.



Where is the OOOPS?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 30, 2012)

navycop said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a recent OOOPS ring pen.
> ...


Top of the cap, below the clip ...


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 30, 2012)

OOPS'  must happen frequently in Arkansas! LOL, just kiddin' Bob!


----------



## leehljp (Mar 30, 2012)

I usually buy extra tubes as several mentioned and a long time ago, I began buying long tubes and have a collection both metric and imperial and different thicknesses too - "just in case". I have used them a few times over the years. It sure was good living in Japan and finding some of the metric odd sized and thickness tubes. I brought them back with me too!

Still, on occasion I turn a blown blank down and add another blank to it.


----------



## BSea (Mar 30, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> OOPS'  must happen frequently in Arkansas! LOL, just kiddin' Bob!


Who told you.

Seems like they run in 3's for me.  I need to do another one before I work on something that cost more than a pr blank to fix.


----------



## joefrog (Mar 30, 2012)

That pen isn't an "oops!" like mine was -- I was turning a bullet pen and about halfway into the turn, WHAM -- either my tool caught it or it had a crack already.  It shattered all the way down to the barrel.  There was no saving that one!


----------



## BSea (Mar 30, 2012)

joefrog said:


> That pen isn't an "oops!" like mine was -- I was turning a bullet pen and about halfway into the turn, WHAM -- either my tool caught it or it had a crack already.  It shattered all the way down to the barrel.  There was no saving that one!


There are some that you might as well scrap, and the one shown above wasn't any big deal one way or another.  It's just that I was close to finishing, and I didn't want to start from scratch.  But when you have a problem with a really nice piece of amboyna, sometimes you get creative.  I have several blanks that are sitting in a box as a result of some sort of oops.  My best fix was a closed end that the end broke off.  I spiced in a tube, and added a piece of aluminum, and finished it with ebony.  

And one of the best things about these pens are that non pen makers think they are cool.  Somebody somewhere said it's better to feature the error rather than hide it.


----------



## ren-lathe (Mar 30, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > BSea said:
> ...



I have done this when I was slow in putting the tube in and it stuck out about an 1/4" slipped a piece of Buffalo horn on. A customer liked it so well he ordered 3 more to use as gifts


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 30, 2012)

I used my early blown blanks as practice in working the skew.  And yes, I managed to get LOTS of skew practice turning the blank residue off the tubes.  Now the skew no longer scares me.  Other than my WoodChuck, it is my go to tool.  i can now take that old skew and slice the glue off the tube and not have any brass shavings come off with it.  Oh yes, I have had lots of practice.  Too cheap to toss anything.
Charles


----------



## Rollingrock (Mar 30, 2012)

Joe,
To save 3-7 days ordering tubes or an hour or so cleaning up a used
tube.
Doesn't the Woodcraft in B'ham carry tubes? 
I know they sell pen kits there.

RR


----------

